

"Twitter founders ... knew Macgillivray at Google and hired him" (about PRISM) - yuhong
http://www.theverge.com/2013/6/13/4426420/twitter-prism-alex-macgillivray-NSA-government

======
yuhong
Seems that they hired him from Google back in 2009:

[http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/07/11/twitter-nabs-a-
lega...](http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/07/11/twitter-nabs-a-legal-eagle-
from-google/)

And it looks like Google joined PRISM back in 2009 according to the slides:

[http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/121556-leaked-prism-
slides-r...](http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/121556-leaked-prism-slides-
reveal-us-nsa-fbi-cropped-data-from-apple-google-and-more)

